# Privileges For New Members



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

@Hera

Hiya, I was wondering when new member privileges get granted? Such as " Likes " and sending messages. I have read the FAQ and it says that members need to have over 100 posts and have been here for a month. I have both lol

Thanks muchly :thumb:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

AlQaholic said:


> Bet you'd like this post if you could lol


 :whistling:


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

It is 30 Days, not 1 month.

Feb only has 28 days so you've another day or so to wait?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> It is 30 Days, not 1 month.
> 
> Feb only has 28 days so you've another day or so to wait?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


Tut tut, stupid February 

:lol: Thanks man, that makes sense.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Tut tut, stupid February
> 
> :lol: Thanks man, that makes sense.


Not a prob for a fellow yorkshireman! :beer:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> Not a prob for a fellow yorkshireman! :beer:


 :beer: :thumb:


----------

